# 26 La Mamma Morta Endings



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Feast your ears (or not).
Eyes closed, I listened to each and every one. The most obvious was the off high note that I immediately said "that has to be Tebaldi" and shore nuff, 'twas!
Callas led the parade for me. 
Some notables:
Pedrini (never heard of her but wow!)
Muzio (don't like that she takes the high ending)
Hernandez
Moore
Freni
Stoyanova


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

We have had some of them recently, but I will check out the rest.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Feast your ears (or not).
> Eyes closed, I listened to each and every one. The most obvious was the off high note that I immediately said "that has to be Tebaldi" and shore nuff, 'twas!
> Callas led the parade for me.
> Some notables:
> ...


Tsk tsk! I forgot Bruna Rasa. (superb!)


----------

